# Need a little direction



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi

Am a little new to this so please forgive my ignorance.  I just wondered if any one can recommend any books or websites that might help someone new to Christianity?  I am at the very beginning of this journey and feel a little lost having no one to talk to and bounce ideas off, to be honest I do not know where to start.  A couple of years ago I went to an Alpha course - unfortunately I didn't complete it for various reasons, maybe the time just wasn't right for me.  I have read a few books by Nicky Gumble but I don't feel I'm quite there yet, I'm probably making no sense at all    I suppose I don't know what the next step is for me and where I go from here, I think part of me feels I am not good enough and is a little confused.

Now i'm probably going to sound really   but can someone please tell me a version of The Bible (there are so many!) that is complete and relatively easy on the head!  I have bought 2 in the last couple of years, one I found incomplete and the other too small for regular reading (thinking about it this one might be right for me but in a larger format).  I have read most of it but want to start again, at the beginning, I feel it will make more sense to me now.

Oh I'm rambling so if you've got this far thanks for reading!

Take care all,
Jovi x


----------



## Kiwi Rose (May 17, 2008)

Hi Jovi,

congratulations on the best decision you've ever made.  

My husband is a recent convert and often asks me about all the "jargon" and now that he is asking me about it, it makes me realise how tricky the whole area is.

I have a life application study bible in the new living translation.  It isn't too portable but it is easy to read and does have extra notes at the bottom to help if you don't understand too well.  You can get this translation in all sizes though.  The other thing I think is brilliant is "the street bible"  have a flick through and see what you think.  It isn't what you'd call complete but it does put it into modern language.

The best thing to do is to try and find a church you are happy with.  You may have to try several, but look for one that is welcoming, bible based and alive with the spirit and don't stop until you find the right one.  Once you make friends then they can help.  I live in Cambridge and it took a while for me to settle.  some churches were full of old crumblies, some only students, some positively unfriendly and some only young families.  I have found a great one now with a real mix and some great modern worship.

Can't help you with books too much as I'm not much of a reader, but Jeff Lucas is a good writer, very easy to read and funny with it.

and don't worry about being quite there yet.  It is a life long learning process.

I don't want to overload you so let me know if that is useful or not.

lots of love

Kiwi Rose xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you Kiwi Rose - I have just had a look on Amazon a couple of Jeff Lucas books have very good reviews so will definately get a couple of them.  I read Street Bible a couple of years ago, really liked the way it was written, might have to get a copy of that too.  

Your post is definately useful!  Thank you so much for taking the time, I am not very confident in certain situations and am going to find it quite difficult walking into a church on my own.  Hopefully some reading and a better understanding will help me see myself as Christian - it is quite a strange transistion for someone who has had no religion in their whole life?!  It seems wierd that I can just decide to 'be' Christian - to know if i'm doing it right (I know there's probably no wrong or right answers but it's that kind of thought that runs through my mind).  Oh it's confusing I best order those books  

Thanks again, 
Jovi x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Jovi  

I posted something similar a while back. Here's the link - you might also find some of the answers really useful.

Hugs to you

Emma xxxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133073.0


----------



## FazWorld (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Jovigirl,

Excuse me from prying, but might I ask which religion you converted from and what made change and finally what made you choose Christianity as your religion of choice?


----------



## Kiwi Rose (May 17, 2008)

renewal christian centre solihull

Hi Jovi,

The walking into a church on your own thing is pretty scary.  I just did an internet surch for churches in my area and then checked out their websites if they had one.  This gave m a bit more of an idea if what they had to offer was what I was looking for.  You could also try phoning the minister too.

You could always try the alpha course again, that might seem a bit safer.

I don't know where you are int he Midlands but I got married up there.  If you are anywhere near Solihull check out the renewal church.  I have to say it is massive (too big for my liking) and I only went once so I didn't really give it much of a chance but the teaching was great.

And definitely don't worry about "doing it right".  There is no one way to be a Christian.  You are completely individual and you should hang on to this.  You aren't ment to turn beige you know

lots of love

Kiwi Rose


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Emma - we must stop meeting like this    Have taken a look through your post, have you made any decisions or are you still thinking & reading it through?  I wish I had finished it but found the Alpha course very very good, worth having a look if there is one nearby - they start September by me.

Kiwi Rose I don't drive so cannot get to Solihull, will have a look locally though, have had a look at my local C of E website, might make contact or even just go! 

Fazworld I have not converted from any other religion, and no I don't think you're prying.  I was baptised as a child but other than that no real experience of religion.  It's just the direction I feel drawn to.  I have been feeling like this for a few years, certain life events seem to bring me closer.

Thanks everyone
Jovi x


----------

